# Tahoe - Late Summer Update



## daventrina (Aug 8, 2012)

It looked like we might have slip our departure for Tahoe for a day due to thunderstorms forecast for Sunday. Three different weather reports all had different prognosis for the days weather.
We were happy that the Garmin weather agreed with the clear report and showed no weather activity




2012-08-05_11-38-01_744.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

The storm blew through by early am and the remains stayed characteristically south of the lake...



IMG_0029.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr

A smooth 45 min flight and 6 gallons we arrive at Tahoe.



2012-08-05_11-51-38_87.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

The area of the Angora Fire seems to be starting to SLOWLY be recovering...



IMG_0076.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr
The firs may fill in much of th open area instead of the pines that mostly covered the area before the fire 

Another nice arrival at Tahoe Airport



IMG_0081.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr

The rest of out arrival photos are here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/dntanderson/sets/72157630962149518/


----------



## daventrina (Aug 8, 2012)

To save the $30 taxi ride for six miles... we walked the mile from the airport to the"Y". 



IMG_0111.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr

And we come to the U-Haul.... $19 for the whole day... and the cab wants $30 for 10 minutes:annoyed: 



2012-08-05_13-39-29_676.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr


A stop by McD's for a Sunday were off to the resort on BlueGo for $2 each
Would sure be nice if they would still go the extra mile (literally) to the airport.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 8, 2012)

*Hot August Nights - Lite*

The last couple of nights, the week before the show in Reno a mini show has been held at South Shore. Wondred why all the jets were arriving Sunday afternoon with us ... Hot August Nights. 
The tail number on this one was interesting. The rules specifi which fonts you can use... but doesent really say muh about how they are applied other than the contrast that is required.



IMG_0089.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr

This year a number of nice cars were here...



IMG_0129.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr




IMG_0133.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr




2012-08-05_16-03-52_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr



2012-08-05_19-32-15_285.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr




2012-08-05_19-32-15_285.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Aug 9, 2012)

*Update on Resorts and Hotels*

Where The Block used to be is now cleaned up and open as Basecamp. It was rather full. A nice change from the mess that it has been for a while



2012-08-05_16-55-16_162.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

The Ceader Lodge is now under construction (has been closed down for a couple of years) and looks to be the new home of The Block.



2012-08-09_19-29-48_449.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

The Blue Jay Lodge is now cleaned up and open under new management



2012-08-05_16-54-01_533.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

This area is much nicer that it has been for the past couple of years. If they would just do something with the Convention Center.



2012-08-07_18-08-17_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

It would be nice if it was left as open space and/or a park.

Anyone else interested in working with the City to try and make this ugly mess



2012-08-07_18-08-36_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr
into open space?


----------



## daventrina (Aug 9, 2012)

*Wearher*

One thing that we noticed on our walk to the "Y" was how DRY it was. Spring didn't produce much rain and the snow pack was rather thin this year.

Much of the meadow grass was brown or nearly so. Many of the wild flowers were showing stress and there are much fewer than last year.



IMG_0099.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr

Hopefully this will provide some much needed moisture this afternoon



2012-08-09_13-25-39_511.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

Carson Valley is expected to be double digits this week. The wind is out of the south so some building storms my cool it off in both valleys.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 9, 2012)

daventrina said:


> To save the $30 taxi ride for six miles... we walked the mile from the airport to the"Y".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Perhaps if they still had commercial air service, they would have public transportation

I am guessing that most people who can afford a private plane (and/or jet as pictured) are not too :rofl: frugal:hysterical: to pay $ 30 for a taxi


----------



## daventrina (Aug 9, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> I am guwessing that most people who can afford a private plane (and/or jet as pictured) are not too :rofl: frugal:hysterical: to pay $ 30 for a taxi


Respectfully before you roll off the floor ... let me try to clear up a common miss conception concerning General Aviation (GA).

Well for about 80% of  us ... you guessed wrong. 
When the big boys show up ... a Harrah's limo or private driver meets them on the ramp.
For the other 80% of us,  many of us just have a problem with $5/mile.

Most of the GA aircraft are 20, 30, or more years old. Many others are experimental amateur built like ours.
Many people spend more for their car, boat, RV, or whatever than most of our pilot friends spent on their aircraft. So just because someone owns an aircraft, you can't really assume they they are rolling in $$$.
If you check out the planes on the ramp at Tahoe ... you only see a few big $$$ aircraft.




IMG_9463 by dntanderson, on Flickr

People make different choices... we don't eat out a lot ... we'd rather fly. We don't drive new cars ... we'd rather fly.

For anyone interested in learning more about GA check out aopa.org and eaa.org

For everyone that doesn't have a plane... its like dropping a $50 bill for a taxi from Diamond Resort and back to the Lakeside Inn for dinner.


----------



## flexible (Aug 9, 2012)

Really enjoyed your photos!

Ken had a 1980 model Cessna 172 from 1979 to 2005. 
Cessna had a program that included 40 hours pilot training with purchase.
And the Cesna program's lease back program arranged for many people to lease his plane.
His GPS system was so advanced the DEA leased his plane frequently (but the plane often had bullet holes when they returned it.
Ken couldn't pass the vision requirements for his annual medical exam by 2005.

If he still had it, I'd get a pilot's license.
We have TONS of pilot training books & videos at home.
But it seems pretty expensive to continue paying for hangars.
However, it was convenient for Ken to fly to Mexico, Canada & all over the U.S.


----------



## Rent_Share (Aug 9, 2012)

I can't imagine dragging luggage down that highway to save a taxifare when there is no alternative public transportation

Would I use the Trolley/Tahoe Blue system for travel up and down Higway 50 to avoid contributing tothe corrupt taxi industry, in a minute providing it was convenient to when I needed/wanted to go.

You started with 45 minutes /6 Gallons to get from Tracy to SLT  perhaps the 1:15 to 2:00 depending on trafifc saved and at least twice the fuel could be applied to the "cab ride" not sure I would ask a cab driver to only take me the 1 mile, might5 end up dead on the side of the road


----------



## daventrina (Aug 10, 2012)

Rent_Share said:


> I can't imagine dragging luggage down that highway to save a taxifare when there is no alternative public transportation


I can't either. Which is why Trina developed plan A - $6 taxi to the $4 bus instead of the $28 taxi to Stardust. Plan B was the 1 mile walk along the trail and the bus to the resort. The trail runs near the runway in the woods and comes out in the houses near McD's. So the very short distance to the light to cross has a sidewalk and traffic is in town and slowed down. We had a few hours to kill before we could check in so we took plan B and spent some time wandering through the forest as a nice way to kill some time till we could check in. As we headed to the trail, we both looked at 50 shock our head and said I don't think so.

For a trip like this were we planned or a bit of adventure getting to the resort we pack light - 2 backpacks and 2 15 inch roller. So, we don't have much to drag.



flexible said:


> Really enjoyed your photos!
> ...
> Ken couldn't pass the vision requirements for his annual medical exam


Thanks for sharing.
It's sad when that happens.     Trina can't currently get a medical because a of her pain meds  

There are options to fly without a FAA medical now. If you'd like details, I can get them to you offline.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 10, 2012)

*At Stateline...*

The lake temp today was 72.  Another nice sunset tonight



2012-08-09_19-50-58_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

The Lucky Beaver Bar & Grill is now open. Didn't check the menu yet but looks like an interesting addition to the area



2012-08-09_22-14-19_449.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

Stopped in Dotty's Casino. And interesting place with a Hawaiian theme. It was speculated that it would be smoke free ... unfortunately it isn't. However, it an interesting place with modern slots well spaced out. There are several tables for dining but didn't check the menu. An interesting twist on a a casino - quiet, spread out, laid back.

The Diamond store is open ... but never see anyone even shopping let alone buying. Don't expect they will be there long.


----------



## daventrina (Aug 10, 2012)

*Dining...*

There is a new (don't remember what it replaced) place to eat in the Village. Base Camp Pizza Co. is now open. Didn't try it but it was generally packed.



2012-08-09_15-11-24_327.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

Also at the Village, Driftwood Cafe not only dropped fish and chips from their menu but are no longer open for dinner  



2012-08-09_15-49-13_609.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

If you want/need a Hawaii fix, Kalani's is still at the village. There aren't a lot of places off Island that you walk into and are greeted with a warm welcoming Aloha. Not inexpensive, but for upscale, Pacific Rim dining very fair prices.



2012-08-09_15-12-33_827.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr

Waiting to eat at the village? You can play a round of golf for $9



2012-08-09_15-51-49_248.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr


For a sunset dinner, Lakeside Beach Grill can be hard to beat for view. The only lakefront dining at State line.



2012-08-09_20-07-17_706.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------



## daventrina (Aug 14, 2012)

*More Cool Cars ...*

Over the Hot August Nights weekend there were a bunch more cool cars in Tahoe...



2012-08-11_12-36-37_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr




2012-08-10_10-27-46_HDR.jpg by dntanderson, on Flickr




IMG_0136.JPG by dntanderson, on Flickr

Next year the weekend before  Hot August Nights in Reno... The show in Tahoe at MountBlue is scheduled for the 4th-6th.


----------



## DAman (Aug 19, 2012)

I enjoy your posts. 

I am looking at staying at the Stardust this winter when I ski Heavenly. I have a week at the Marriott and I am looking for another week in Tahoe via RCI weeks.   

I will most likely get a studio or possibly a one bedroom.  Do you have any recommendations of rooms to request?


----------



## daventrina (Aug 20, 2012)

DAman said:


> I enjoy your posts.
> I am looking at staying at the Stardust this winter when I ski Heavenly. ...
> I will most likely get a studio or possibly a one bedroom.  Do you have any recommendations of rooms to request?


The Heavenly Gondola is right across the street.

For the 1BR we like 219, 236, 237.
I'll see if we have a room map somehwere...


----------

